# Would you buy Meat (labelled as Irish) from Aldi?



## wishbone

Hi there, living near Nutgrove, we generally do most of our shopping in Aldi and then over to Tesco for some products we prefer there, and then meat we buy in the butchers in SC.  So now I see Aldi promoting like mad that their meat and chicken etc is all sourced in Ireland (which was my big issue before) and I wonder...would you buy your steak/chicken/mince beef in Aldi or feel better about continuing to buy in the butchers?  It's cheaper in Aldi...


----------



## doubledeb

Personally I would stick with the butcher, the meat comes in to the shop and its cut and put for sale, not much handling.  Butchers know their meat. With the supermarkets its delivered, cut and processed, packaged, delivered to the shop and then put on shelves, also some cuts can be injected with water to "plump" them up, thats why they shrink in the oven. I think less handling gives you a better piece of meat, I don't know if i am disillusional but those are my thoughts on it anyway.


----------



## Boyd

Bought a ham in Lidl before, thought it was no different than anything i'd gotten in butcher


----------



## WaterSprite

I'd prefer to buy meat in a good butcher, but would see no difference in meat between one supermarket and another (or a bad butcher for that matter). I've gotten lots of good meat from Aldi & Lidl but nothing compares to great meat from a good butcher.


----------



## irishmoss

Bought Rib eye steaks matured for 14 days in Aldi for 11.99 euros for 2 and found no difference between these and Superquinn. Their packaging is almost identical to superquins dry aged beef.


----------



## babaduck

Yes, I do every week. Their Specially Selected mince is fantastic and I always buy the bacon.


----------



## muffin1973

Yep, get the lamb chops now for the last few weeks, lovely adn a bit cheaper than the 'normal' supermarkets. 

also get the free range chicken quite often...

M


----------



## Darthvadar

The steaks are VERY good!....


----------



## MOFFY01

yes i would and i do - their meat is great


----------



## foxylady

Their sausages are lovely think they are called branigans or brannans


----------



## Hillsalt

I have bought various bacon products  in Aldi and am quite impressed.


----------



## wishbone

Thanks guys - so long as it's really Irish and not masquerading as Irish through processing methods or whatever then I'm happy - I did try their ribeyes as it said it was from an Irish farm, pictures of Irish farmers etc with loads of info inside, and I thought they were fabulous...


----------



## Caveat

I would buy meat labelled as Irish, Norwegian, British or Bolivian it wouldn't matter to me. Ideally, I would buy Irish but only if the taste and/or quality was at least equal to the alternative. I might even pay a little more but not much more.

I won't buy Irish just for the sake of it though.

Anyway, I would have doubts as to the true origin of anything I buy no matter what is claimed. Likewise for so called fairtrade stuff.

As above though, I find the Aldi steaks generally pretty good - wherever they come from. A good butcher is indispensable but not all butchers are good either.


----------



## doubledeb

Just a note to point out op if you want to buy Irish. Make sure it states that the meat is sourced in Ireland, because a company can stamp the product with an 'Irish produce' label once there is some sort of handling in Ireland. For example the company could buy the meat in any country, process it there and then import it, and once its packed in Ireland its effectively "produced in Ireland".


----------



## RonanC

A review of steaks including Aldi's Specially Selected ones. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## TLC

I regularly buy the free range chickens & they are great - none of that "watery" stuff comes out of them


----------



## cian8

I buy quite a lot of meat in Aldi, and I am very happy with it all. I especially like the Free-Range Chicken (which comes from Limerick, so is even more local than Irish for me!), I roast the whole FR chicken between myself and the missus and we usually have enough left-over (mostly brown meat) for a risotto/tacos the following day, not bad for €5.99.

I also like the Specially Selected Irish Angus Burgers and the steaks as mentioned by others. 

I understand the reasons why I should go to the butchers, but, I still use Aldi more often mostly for convenience and it is much easier to budget with prepack. They still have a small selection of meats though so I visit the butcher once a fortnight.


----------



## NHG

I see on this weeks aldi leaflet, Irish Bacon from Callan Bacon, Native Isle brand or something simular, Callan Bacon process and package imported bacon - years since pigs were killed at Callan Bacon, farmers were protesting there a few years ago.

So really we are not geting Irish Bacon at all, I also know that they supply to Lidl and Superquinn amongst others.


----------



## Choosey

I would never have bought meat in Aldi UNTIl I visited the plant that produces the Aldi meat.  Its produced in the same plant as Superquinn and many others and the plant itself is very good.  I would only buy the Specially Select range but they really are very good value, good standard product.  When looking at the label you will see the approval number of the plant in an oval shape that is key to knowing that its Irish.  The Bord Bia stamp of approval is also an excellent indicator.  While Callan Meats may not kill pork on site they can ONLY use Irish meat if the Bord Bia stamp is applied to the packaging.  Callan Bacon itself is a Bord Bia approved processing site so standards have to be maintained  in oder to use that label.  Bord Bia are very protective of that label.  The great advantage with Aldi is that its a pre-priced product i.e. lb of Specially select mince is €3.49 whereas in a butcher Ia can be charged anything from €4.80 to €6.00 - in some cases this is due to the weighing of a large lb mince!


----------



## RonanC

NHG said:


> I see on this weeks aldi leaflet, Irish Bacon from Callan Bacon, Irish Isle brand or something simular, Callan Bacon process and package imported bacon - years since pigs were killed at Callan Bacon, farmers were protesting there a few years ago.
> 
> So really we are not geting Irish Bacon at all, I also know that they supply to Lidl and Superquinn amongst others.


 
The IFA made claims against Callan Bacon and farmers protested outside the factory back in 2008 but Callan Bacon issued a statement saying..

_"The majority of the bacon produced by __Callan Bacon Co Ltd__ and supplied to the Irish retail market, is produced from Irish pork."_ 

*and *

_"__Callan Bacon Company Ltd__ does not and never has imported bacon from __Europe__ and sold it as Irish bacon. The demand for certain cuts in __Ireland__ exceeds the supply and, therefore, some of these cuts must be imported"_ 

*and* 

_"Callan Bacon Company Ltd sources all the pork possible from Irish factories, it imports some pork to meet the shortfall from other European pork producers."_


----------



## Tinker Bell

I buy their meat if it takes my fancy. Have had some decent steaks. I buy Irish if there is comparable EU fare.


----------



## NHG

Choosey & Ronan C - thank you for clarifying that as word around a few years ago was that they import the meat and I would think that alot of people are still of the same opinion.  They are a large employer in the area (and building a masive extension to the factory at present).


----------



## Claire1956

A Bord Bia stamp does *not* mean the product is Irish. All it means is that the producer has met the Bord Bia requirements. It is on New Zealand lamb and Northern Irish chicken - please be aware of this. To say it proves the product is Irish is incorrect.

Secondly the Bord Bia stamp is not a statutory requirement, it is simply a nice to have if the producer wants to bother getting approved.


----------



## Sunny

Claire1956 said:


> A Bord Bia stamp does *not* mean the product is Irish. All it means is that the producer has met the Bord Bia requirements. It is on New Zealand lamb and Northern Irish chicken - please be aware of this. To say it proves the product is Irish is incorrect.
> 
> Secondly the Bord Bia stamp is not a statutory requirement, it is simply a nice to have if the producer wants to bother getting approved.


 
Are you sure? If the product has a bord bia quality assurance stamp both the farm and the processor need to be approved. I can't imagine Bord Bia are sending inspectors down to New Zealand to inspect farms down there. Bord Bia covers Northern Ireland but it states that seperately if any production or processing is done up there. 

I could be wrong but I thought this was their way to get around not being able to do a 'buy Irish' campaign.


----------



## RonanC

@ Sunny, I would agree with you on that and from reading this page it clearly shows that where a product is produced entirely in the RoI it may carry the QAS mark


----------



## Bordbia

Just to clarify, all products carrying the Bord Bia Quality Mark label are sourced from the island of Ireland. Lamb from New Zealand does not and could not carry the Bord Bia Quality Mark label.


----------



## JoeB

It was on Joe Duffy a few months ago, in April sometime I'd say...it seemed at that time that foreign produce could carry the Bord Bia mark.


----------



## Sunny

JoeBallantin said:


> It was on Joe Duffy a few months ago, in April sometime I'd say...it seemed at that time that foreign produce could carry the Bord Bia mark.


 
If it was on Joe, it must be true!


----------



## fizzelina

Choosey said:


> The great advantage with Aldi is that its a pre-priced product i.e. lb of Specially select mince is €3.49 whereas in a butcher Ia can be charged anything from €4.80 to €6.00 - in some cases this is due to the weighing of a large lb mince!


 
I agree the pre-packaged product is a good advantage, especially for steaks where you don't know the price in a butchers until it's weighed. I buy Aldi steaks and agree they are tasty, even the cheapest version. After reading this thread I'll be trying the free range chicken too. I do go to the local craft butcher as well though since they often have good specials on, eg buy 2lbs of mince and get 1lb free and 2lbs is €7 so its 3lbs mince for €7, perfect for freezing. Butchers are good on offers sometimes and still worth a visit in my book. Oh I buy the Aldi wafer thin crumbed ham for lunch sandwiches, lovely aswell.


----------



## Claire1956

Why should the Irish taxpayer fund a Northern Irish producer that is ultimately owned by  a Brazilian to have a stamp issued by an Irish Agency??????? Moy Park is the company in question. The Irish producer has higher employment costs etc... but we are so generous in funding Northern Ire chicken producers so that the consumer can consider it ths same as RoI chicken. Why not concentrate on our own producers, rather than letting plant after plant close down - Castle Mahon, SpringVale, almost Cappoquin (which was saved by non Irish company)..........all those jobs have evaporated but we support those outside our own jurisdiction. It makes no sense!


----------



## Sunny

How is the Irish taxpayer funding anyone?


----------



## Claire1956

..


----------



## Claire1956

Why should the Irish tax payer fund a QUANGO, Bord Bia, to enhance the image of the product not produced in this jurisdiction???? 

Also see that O'Kane is now owned by the Brazilian that owns Moy Park. he must be delighted that the Irish tax payer is helping his product sell to the Irish consumer......it's his good luck. But I do have a problem with us funding NI products that don't have the same cost base as ROI produce - the difference in wages would the first clear difference.

Anyway, that is all an aside. The labelling laws are clear, so if the meat in Aldi tastes good and meets your budget, theres no reason to shy from it! My issue is that your money in their till does little to support the Irish economy, i.e. it is not likely to sit in Irish bank accounts to be available to recirculate in the Irish economy. Again a different debate................


----------



## RonanC

Claire1956 said:


> My issue is that your money in their till does little to support the Irish economy, i.e. it is not likely to sit in Irish bank accounts to be available to recirculate in the Irish economy. Again a different debate................


 
My money in Tesco, Dunnes, Aldi, Superquinn and Lidl tills will find its way back into the Irish economy in the exact same way. They all buy from Irish suppliers and producers who employ Irish people or Irish residents.


----------



## csirl

Bordbia said:


> Just to clarify, all products carrying the Bord Bia Quality Mark label are sourced from the island of Ireland. Lamb from New Zealand does not and could not carry the Bord Bia Quality Mark label.


 


> Why should the Irish taxpayer fund a Northern Irish producer


 

The Bord Bia approach is wrong. The quality mark should not be given to Northern Ireland companies as they pay taxes to the UK, not Ireland. I'm aware of a couple of instances where major catering/restaurant companies make a big deal about sourcing their products in Ireland, to give the impression that they are helping the Irish economy, but in reality they source their products from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Claire1956

If you want to open a new thread on this I'd happy to chat about it. However I doubt very much that Tesco or Aldi house any surplus funds in accounts in Irish banks. Perhaps Dunnes, Superquinn et al don't either. But I would have something in my head to support the Irish stores over the Tescos and Aldis. 

I genuinely believe that Tesco has done huge damage to the Irish food producers. There is so little room for any small food producer to break into the market and the harsh habits of Tescos are being mimicked by others. Bar the immediate funds needed to meet wages and utility bills, my vote is that the money you put in the Tesco till is in the UK banks within 24 hours. If anyone can shed light that it is otherwise, please correct me.


----------



## Bordbia

Bord Bia’s quality assurance scheme is operated in consultation with producers (from the Republic of Ireland) who fund Bord Bia with levies and voluntary contributions.  Northern Ireland producers who meet the standard must be admitted to the scheme under EU law but must fund their own membership.   Chicken produced in the Republic of Ireland bears the descriptor “Origin Ireland” on the quality mark, chicken from Northern Ireland carries that descriptor.  Consumers can make the choice.


----------



## Claire1956

We pay taxes in Ireland that funds you in Bord Bia
Bord Bia then attach an Irish element to products that are not produced in the Irish tax jurisdiction. 
That makes no sense whatsoever. End of........


----------



## Bluebells

Bordbia said:


> Bord Bia’s quality assurance scheme is operated in consultation with producers (from the Republic of Ireland) who fund Bord Bia with levies and voluntary contributions.  Northern Ireland producers who meet the standard must be admitted to the scheme under EU law but must fund their own membership.   Chicken produced in the Republic of Ireland bears the descriptor “Origin Ireland” on the quality mark, chicken from Northern Ireland carries that descriptor.  Consumers can make the choice.



1.  Is Bord Bia totally funded by the producers, or are you saying that it is just the Quality Assurance Scheme that they fund?

2. What does Bord Bia classify as a producer ?

3. Must all the producers make the same voluntary contribution, or can some of them contribute a lot more than than the others? 

4. You say that producers in Northern Ireland "must fund their own membership " Are you saying that those producers just pay a membership fee, while the ROI producers pay a levy and make voluntary contributions. Can the NI producers make voluntary contributions too?


----------



## Bluebells

Choosey said:


> I would never have bought meat in Aldi UNTIl I visited the plant that produces the Aldi meat.  Its produced in the same plant as Superquinn and many others and the plant itself is very good.  I would only buy the Specially Select range but they really are very good value, good standard product.  When looking at the label you will see the approval number of the plant in an oval shape that is key to knowing that its Irish.  The Bord Bia stamp of approval is also an excellent indicator.  While Callan Meats may not kill pork on site they can ONLY use Irish meat if the Bord Bia stamp is applied to the packaging.  Callan Bacon itself is a Bord Bia approved processing site so standards have to be maintained  in oder to use that label.  Bord Bia are very protective of that label.  The great advantage with Aldi is that its a pre-priced product i.e. lb of Specially select mince is €3.49 whereas in a butcher Ia can be charged anything from €4.80 to €6.00 - in some cases this is due to the weighing of a large lb mince!



The only "plant" that  "produces"  meat is grass. The plants you refer to are processors and packers.

That the approval number of the plant is on the packaging tells you nothing of where the meat is sourced. It merely tells you that the work they do is carried out to Board Bia standards, and that the plant is located in Ireland. It in itself is not an indicator of where the meat comes from. For this you must look for a small label indicating country of origin.

 Callan themselves will tell you that they sometimes have to use imported meat. And they are correct when they say that they have never sold imported meat as Irish. They must label the meat with the country of origin, but they may still use the Bord Bia mark.


----------

